# I'm in a relationship,first kiss happened yesterday



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

I have my first boyfriend ever and yesterday we kissed for the first time on Valentine's day, he is a virgin too and never had kissed anyone until I came by. We make each other laugh,he brought me a little gift for Valentine's , then spent the whole afternoon talking until around 6 something we started kissing, hugging and caressing each other in the arms and for a first time it was really good! Long live all the virgins of the world!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That is really sweet! I wish you continued success on your journey. :clap


----------



## elmandelafoto (Jan 28, 2012)

good job, in all the relationships i have been in since sa (like two), my girl has never known or even suspected i have sa.. i just act all confident as a defense mechanism and to add value to myself, and its pretty obvious that i do it to feel accepted but people actually buy it.. so i couldn't really relax around my girls.. i always was in a bit of pressure and it seems that you can already relax around your man good stuff.....

if you hang out with him a lot and chill with him a lot you'll make massive strides in overcoming your sa.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

This is really awesome how romance is blossoming so easily and effortlessly for you. 
Very inspiring. 
You're fully engaged in the present moment, not judging or analyzing what is happening.


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

congratulations!  the same thing happened with my girlfriend and I last year.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

kiwikiwi said:


> I have my first boyfriend ever and yesterday we kissed for the first time on Valentine's day, he is a virgin too and never had kissed anyone until I came by. We make each other laugh,he brought me a little gift for Valentine's , then spent the whole afternoon talking until around 6 something we started kissing, hugging and caressing each other in the arms and for a first time it was really good! Long live all the virgins of the world!


Wow - what a Valentine's Day gift. Don't go too fast, but enjoy the ride!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

kiwikiwi said:


> I have my first boyfriend ever and yesterday we kissed for the first time on Valentine's day, he is a virgin too and never had kissed anyone until I came by. We make each other laugh,he brought me a little gift for Valentine's , then spent the whole afternoon talking until around 6 something we started kissing, hugging and caressing each other in the arms and for a first time it was really good! Long live all the virgins of the world!


Congratulations! :clap

I still haven't had my first kiss!


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

that's awesome : )


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

=D Sweet


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww yay!! Congrats!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Aww, congrats! Best of luck!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

congrats.


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

sounds like a beautiful time. i'm happy for you (and him)!


----------

